# Hi all!



## Mumsyof2 (Feb 17, 2004)

I am new and it is great to be here! Somehow I had bookmarked this place and forgotten all about it. My name is Lisa and I have been married for 23 years to Dave. We have 15 year old (on Friday) twins- Bryan and Julie.

We have had Eddie and Emma for about a month now- Eddie is about 5 1/2 months and Emma is about 15 weeks old. We got them from a rescue- and they actually chose us! I will post pics when I figure out how to do it.

We had two cats before for many, many years but had to put them down in the spring. It was a tough decision but they were old and very sick. At first we said no way to the possibility of starting over with kitties but now I am so glad that we did. 

I had bookmarked this site and just found it so I registered. I'm glad I am here!


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi lisa, welcome.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Lisa - Welcome to the forum!
If you cannot figure how to post pictures of Eddie and Emma soon just ask around - we can't wait but for so long


----------



## Silence (Jan 31, 2004)

Welcome!  I'm sure you'll love this forum, I know I sure do!


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

So glad you found us!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I hope now that you remembered us, you find it quite addictive here... most of us do.


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi, welcome!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome to cat forum


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Lisa and welcome. I hope you enjoy this site as much as I do!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome to catforum. I'm so glad you decided to start at 'new family'.


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Welcome Lisa! I'm glad you decided to bring new cats into your family, too. I recently lost my 12-year old kitty and after she died I had the same feelings you did about not being able to imagine starting new again. But now I have two new furbabies in my house and I am overjoyed to have them - they make me happy every day.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Lisa!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Mumsyof2 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Hi All*

Thanks for the warm welcome! I did manage to get a photo posted into the photo album and also the same one as my avatar. Aren't Eddy and Emma so sweet?

:lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Welcome Lisa! I know exactly what you mean about not feeling like you can start over. I never thought I could, but it took me no time to open up to new kitties. My little Jazz still wanders around my apartment in my mind, though. My new kitties are Jack and Mia -- they are in my signature. Jazz is in my avatar. I think Eddie and Emma are beautiful, and I'd love to hear how "they chose you."


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi and welcome hope you have fun, sorry I didn't answer earlier I have been off line getting my pc all up dated


----------

